# Trek Pilot discontinued?



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Have I missed something? I am a MTB rider who is looking to purchase my 1st road bike and was considering the Trek Pilot 5.0. I have just returned from the dolomites in Italy (where the riding was brilliant) and checked the Trek web-site to see all mention of the Pilot gone? Am I wrong or is it discontinued? If so, what is going to replace it?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The new Madone is available in 2 different relative head tube lengths. I assume the model with the longer head tube will directed toward the same market as the Pilot, as it will allow a more upright position.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*???*



fortuns said:


> Have I missed something? I am a MTB rider who is looking to purchase my 1st road bike and was considering the Trek Pilot 5.0. I have just returned from the dolomites in Italy (where the riding was brilliant) and checked the Trek web-site to see all mention of the Pilot gone? Am I wrong or is it discontinued? If so, what is going to replace it?


When I checked the Trek US web site just a few minutes ago (http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/), they clearly list the Pilot 5.0, Pilot 2.1 and Pilot 2.1 WSD under Road Bikes. Perhaps when you checked, the web site was being updated, and the link the Pilot bikes temporarily down? This is the time of year when web sites are commonly updated in anticipation of 2008 model year releases.


----------



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Although the Trek Pilot is showing on the US site, it is not on the UK site.

http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/2008/road/

I went into my local Trek dealer who confirmed it is not being sold in the UK (no answer given).


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

You might want to check some shops or have your LBS check the Trek inventory for a 2007 Pilot 5.2 in your size.

I scored one from my LBS on a 'close-out' price that was fantastic. It was ordered in from the Trek warehouse. I was considering a 5.0 until getting the great buy on the 5.2

The 5.2 has full Ultegra power train components and 'upgraded' wheels. The frame is the same as the 5.0. The fork is a 'better' one. Brakes & shifters are Ultegra.

The 5.2 is 'discontinued' now, so is a last of it's kind. For a higher end ride, Trek wants you to buy a new Madone.

After 5000+ miles on a Trek 1000 in 13 months, a MUCH smoother ride.


----------



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Took their last Pilot 5.0 in the shop for a spin on Saturday. As a 2007 model they knocked £100 off (£1,500 to £1,400). I think I will wait and do better than that.


----------

